# She Kicks Like a Mule!



## Micropterus Salmoides (Oct 29, 2014)

The Guys from Knight Rifles "Americas Muzzleloader" Shoot the .950 JDJ


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2014)

Now that, friends and neighbors, is a rifle.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 31, 2014)

But is it big enough for Georgia whitetails?? Hmmmm....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet that would detach a cornea.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet that would detach a cornea.



And quite possibly a shoulder!


----------



## donald-f (Oct 31, 2014)

I need that squirrel rifle!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

One shot, seven kills.  Holy smokes!!!!!  I couldn't even afford the spent brass.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 2, 2014)

My New England Single Shot 12ga kicks like a Mule when shooting Turkey Loads, OO Buckshot & Slugs so just recently I bought a limbsaver slip on recoil pad! I hadnt shot it yet but I hoping the recoil pad will help prevent the brusing of the shoulder my "Mule" does to me!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 2, 2014)

I wanna see em shoot it from the hip!


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 3, 2014)

Wouldn't want to shoot that out of a deer stand!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 3, 2014)

Bam Bam said:


> My New England Single Shot 12ga kicks like a Mule when shooting Turkey Loads, OO Buckshot & Slugs so just recently I bought a limbsaver slip on recoil pad! I hadnt shot it yet but I hoping the recoil pad will help prevent the brusing of the shoulder my "Mule" does to me!!!!



I've got one with a plastic stock, might weigh 3 lbs. No gun I have ever shot even comes close to the recoil. I hunted with it for 4 years and put it in the closet and said no more....


----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2014)

Bam Bam said:


> My New England Single Shot 12ga kicks like a Mule when shooting Turkey Loads, OO Buckshot & Slugs so just recently I bought a limbsaver slip on recoil pad! I hadnt shot it yet but I hoping the recoil pad will help prevent the brusing of the shoulder my "Mule" does to me!!!!


Try the NEF single shot 10 gauge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

Resica said:


> Try the NEF single shot 10 gauge.





I have, and it steps on you hard, but my GunDocc Special turkey gun kicks harder. I don`t remember any gun I`ve ever shot that kicks as hard as it does.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 3, 2014)

Resica said:


> Try the NEF single shot 10 gauge.



A friend of mine had one that he used to turkey hunt with. I shot it a couple times one day. That was enough.


----------



## Resica (Nov 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> A friend of mine had one that he used to turkey hunt with. I shot it a couple times one day. That was enough.



Not bad taking a shot at a turkey, but patterning the darn thing really stinks.


----------



## Trapnfish (Nov 4, 2014)

turkeykirk said:


> Wouldn't want to shoot that out of a deer stand!



that thing will knock you out of the deer stand


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 4, 2014)

Ammo looks almost like a .203 round, dang it man!!!


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 9, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I've got one with a plastic stock, might weigh 3 lbs. No gun I have ever shot even comes close to the recoil. I hunted with it for 4 years and put it in the closet and said no more....



I had one that shot buckshot pretty decent. I used it hunting laurel thickets otg a few times. It hurt to shoot and I eventually traded it.  Kinda miss the little thing it was handy.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 20, 2014)

I shot about 15 3 1/2 in duck loads through a benelli nova on a duck hunt. Shoulder was sore for two days. They're to lite for those kind of loads. My dad had a 10 ga. Dbl barrel when I was a kid. Didn't like shooting it much either


----------

